# McCormick CX110 XtraShift



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

As most of you know I'm a fan of green paint but I'm also a fan of good deals. I have came across a 2012 CX110 McCormick with 500hrs 4wd cab and loader and it think I can get it bought for 35k, problem is the nearest dealer is 100 miles one way. Right now I'm in the market for another loader tractor and this one seems like a good deal, thoughts? Does anyone have any experience with this line of tractors? I know there was a thread here while back on the new ones but not much info on these. It is tier 3 btw.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Think CC cattle may have gotten a newer one, not sure the model....I liked the looks of the tractor....not so much the dealer network.....


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> not so much the dealer network.....


That's my main concern but being a newer tractor I shouldn't need parts, rarely do my older tractors ever need anything so assuming they are a decent tractor it might not be a bad deal.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Landini dealer near by? They have a blue version I think.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

McCormick International is a "spin-off" of Case/IH mandated when Case/IH me!rged with New Holland in 2000.
Here is a link to the history of McCormick Intl

http://www.mccormick-intl.com/mcCormick/brand_page/en-US/8605/Our_History.aspx

A very interesting read!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

LR,
It has a Perkins engine, it can't be all bad! 

Dave


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I put 3000hrs on a CX 105. We have a local out here that is less than 200 miles away and he has sold a bunch of them. They make a nice little loader tractor. They do have a little thing about going into neutral when and if you clutch and move the shuttle at the same time. Pretty well built simple tractor. The newest generation of the 884


----------

